# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  احلى ترحيب بصديقة بنت الشديفات وغادة شديفات

## بنت الشديفات

رحبو بأحلى عضوه جديده صديقه بنت الشديفات واغلى انسانه وصديقه عندي 
اتمنالك اقامه ممتعه بين اسرة المنتدى يا احلى صديقه نور المنتدى بوجود الغاليه 
وترحيب تاني بغادة شديفات واهلا وسهلا فيكو بالمنتدى 










بنت الشديفات 
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كبست صرتو خمسه بعين الحسود 

على كل حال نوره المنتدة بوجودكم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو على الترحيب وان شاء الله رح يدخلو الباقي بعدين

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


أهلاً وسهلاَ بك أخي الكريم .. 
¨°o.O ( ..غادة الشديفات  ) O.o°¨ 
حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
ان شاء الله تسمتع معــانا .. 
وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا .. (.في منتدى الحصن  )
بانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك .. 
ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله



يعني اكيد رح تكوني بتجنني بما انك صحبيت بنت الشديفات و عسل كمان 




هلا بمن أتانا بتحية وسلام .. 
يريد الترحيب بأحلى الكلام .. 
يريد أن نعلن له الانضمام .. 
إلى كوكبة أعضاءنا الكرام .. 




مع حبي 
الوسادة 


[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]نورة المنتدي بغادة شديفات وكل ال شديفات

[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا نوتوا المنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا عمي صار بدكم قسم للورود وعسولات عيله شديفات عراسي والله

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلم وسادة على الترحيب 
هم تنتين 
غادة والتانيه اسمها صديقه بنت الشديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلموو بشار وعالي ووسادة وتحيه على الترحيب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
اهلا وسهلا بكل الشديفات وبني حسن ..

نورتوا المنتدى اكتر ..


بنوفر كهربا  :Icon29: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

العفو يا ستي واجبنا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو يا هدوء على الترحيب النور نورك وشركة الكهربا من وراك خسرت 
يسلمووو كتير هدوء على الترحيب

----------


## العالي عالي

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع ال شديفات  منورين

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو عالي المنتدى منور بجميع الاعضاء 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تاج النساء

اهلا وسهلا في كل من هو من طرفك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تسلمي يالغلا على الترحيب الزووء
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

العفو مقصرين

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا و سهلا فيكي معنا .. منور المنتدى بوجودك .. :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

يعني كم وحدة صرتوا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خمسه

----------


## تاج النساء

يما خفت كلهم بحبوا المنسف زيك

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بعين اللي ما يصلي على النبي

اول اشي بنرحب بجميع المشاركي
وبنقول اهلا و سهلا بال الشديفات عنا هون في المنتدى

وكمان ما ننسى صديقة بنت الشديفات

بس عندي سؤال مهم

هل هم من اكلة المنسف مثلك يا بنت الشديفات

----------


## شمعة امل

نورتووووو عنجد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو على احلى ترحيب شمعة امل وعاشق الحصن 
هم بيموتو على اشي اسمو منسف اكتر مني

----------


## دليلة

اهلا وسهلا بــــــ  غادة وصديقة بنت الشديفات

نورتو المنتدى

----------


## بنت الشديفات

[rainbow]النور نورك يا احلى دليله[/rainbow]

----------


## The Gentle Man

كملت  :Eh S(14): 


اهلا وسهلا بصديقه بنت شديفات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هلا والله جنتل 
نسيت غادة شديفات 
ههههههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

ومين هاي كمان

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هاي من ال شديفات

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا وسهلا  :Smile:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اهلا و سهلا فيكي وفيهم ..
بتمنالك وقت مفيد وممتع معنا ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو يا حلوين على الترحيب 
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو محمد اهلين فيك ويسلمو على الترحيب

----------

